# Sell Australia timeshare



## janej (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi,

I might be in the position to sell one of my Australia weeks in a few months.  Has any one done this before?  Did you use a broker?  What is the process for closing?

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## beanb41 (Mar 13, 2008)

Where about is your timeshare? Your resort may be able to handle everything for you


----------



## janej (Mar 14, 2008)

beanb41 said:


> Where about is your timeshare? Your resort may be able to handle everything for you



It's Mansfield Country Club.  I hope that is the case too.  I sold two SA timeshares.  Both resort handled everything.  The cost was much lower and the process was really simple.  But I am not sure who to contact at the resort.  I only have email of a person at classic holiday club that took my MF last year.  I emailed him asking for the right contact and he did not reply.


----------



## beanb41 (Mar 14, 2008)

Jane what about ringing the resort direct and speaking to someone at the coalface. Contact telephone number is +6137757200


----------



## janej (Mar 16, 2008)

beanb41 said:


> Jane what about ringing the resort direct and speaking to someone at the coalface. Contact telephone number is +6137757200



I got email back referring me to Royale Timeshare Resales handles lots of sells there.  I looked up their web site.  Looks like they charge $110 upfront.  But they add $1500 to your sells price.   That would inflate the price too much.

I called the resort at 01161357757200.  I am waiting for them to call me back.  I really hope I don't have to go through a broker.


----------



## beanb41 (Mar 17, 2008)

You now have to make the decision on whether you want or do not want to sell and at what price. If you use a broker that is a cost you have to bear. As you are aware Timeshare units have a value which buyers will pay. They wont pay for extras  you dont or cant fulfill. Agents fees are one of those cant or dont scenarios.


----------



## Sydney (Mar 19, 2008)

How much do you want for it?

I'm not sure whether Mansfield is one of the timeshares where they have a deed as well as a club membership. If it's just a club then its cheaper, but a deeded wk will need a lawyer to transfer the title, so the resort can't do it.


----------



## janej (Mar 19, 2008)

Sydney said:


> How much do you want for it?
> 
> I'm not sure whether Mansfield is one of the timeshares where they have a deed as well as a club membership. If it's just a club then its cheaper, but a deeded wk will need a lawyer to transfer the title, so the resort can't do it.



I just used a new free TUG ads listing it at $1500.  I called the resort last night and found it is deeded.  I was given the name of an attorney that can do the title transfer.  But I have not contacted him to see how much he charges yet.


----------



## beanb41 (Mar 20, 2008)

Jane
Did you find out whether or not the resort had a bulletin board or resales scheme?. I have found that lawyers recommended by resorts are generally experienced in timeshare transactions and if they do a lot for the resort their rates are generally below the norm.


----------



## janej (Apr 8, 2008)

The resort does not have anything set up to help me sell.  They can't even give me an attorney since they were not sure if Classic requires something special for membership transfer.


----------



## beanb41 (Apr 9, 2008)

Contact Classic Holidays, I know thaey have a resales department at Beachouse which is one of their mahaged resorts. They maybe able to sell it for you. Dont expect a premium for it though.
If you find anything in one of the exchnage companies inventory it may be advisable to use it purely for exchange purposes if the sale price is not right.
Maintenance fees in our part of the world seem cheaper than the USA without taking into account the exchange rate.
Another suggestion does your resort have a rental pool that may cover your costs until you find a buyer.


----------



## janej (Apr 9, 2008)

I did call Classic Holidays last night and got contact information for Royale Timeshare Resale.  They charge $110 upfront and add $1500 to your asking price.  I think that would price me out of the market.  My MF is pretty good at about $430 for 45900 points.  It is not something I really have to get rid of.  I can just do a little better with one week for my RCI point account and use other weeks for deposit to get more points.  

I will call them again tonight asking specifically for resales department at Beachouse.

Thank you so much for the information.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 12, 2008)

When the Oz dollar started climbing against the US dollar, I sold my t/s in Oz.  Their dollar has since soared even further.  I used a Redweek ad, and got a buyer here in the US for roughly what I had paid for it.  The resort ownership was on a shareblock basis like most SA resorts, so I did not need a lawyer on the transfer.

With the US dollar rapidly taking on the characteristics of a third world currency, the US may soon be where the world goes to find check t/s with cheap m/f's, just the reverse of the situation back when we had a strong dollar policy.


----------



## janej (Apr 15, 2008)

How long did it take you to sell on Redweek? Did you get a few inquires?  I am trying to decide between redweek and austimeshare.com.  My week is deeded.


----------



## oysterfiend (Sep 27, 2008)

We have a week in NSW Pacific Palms which gives us 50,000 points each year.
Its a 2 bedroom Holiday week - can't use it week 51, 52 ,week 1 and week 2,
but all other school holidays.
Our Maintenance fee is about $645 Aussie I think but this year that converted to $799 NZ-It was our first purchase and our worst
I think there is some Aussie Law that you must treat it like real Estate and go thru a broker which makes selling hardly worth it.
My worry is that if we pop our clogs our kids won't understand how it works,
won't be able to sell it and as they both have learning difficulties won't ever be able to afford Maintenance fees.
Buying in your own coutry certainly makes things easier.
I'd like to sell it and just use Taupo as it trades well and Taupo is easy to sell,
The Lakeside Villas Resort  will on sell on behalf for NOTHING with just $60 legal fees for title deeds transfer


----------

